# Base layer advice needed



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like a shitty time! I use a lululemon long sleeve shirt. Not their top of the line, but not cheap either. I believe it's a merino wool based shirt. Love it, except I stink at the end of the day.

Takes me one run to get warm after lunch, and I never freeze.

On the other hand the upper armor might have something to do with that. :blink: I'm warm all the time in it, even when sweating I don't get cold.

edit: I think this is the newer version of the shirt I bought http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/men-tops/Focus-Crew?cc=10001&skuId=3482735&catId=men-tops


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

pdxrealtor said:


> So I've got top of the line shell, mid, core layers. Base layer is top o line too, but its like an under armor type, skin tight. No matter what I sweat...... No adjusting of layers is going to stop it.
> 
> When I stop for lunch I freeze, even inside, because my base layer is drenched and tight against my skin. It takes at least 3 runs to hopefully get warmed back up, if I'm lucky. Sometimes I never get warm again.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're just overdressed... I use Patagonia Capilene 3 base layer, and perspires perfectly. base layer ( top and bottom) pile sweater (ight) NanoPuff when it's really cold,or directly Gore Tex shell.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> It sounds like you're just overdressed... I use Patagonia Capilene 3 base layer, and perspires perfectly. base layer ( top and bottom) pile sweater (ight) NanoPuff when it's really cold,or directly Gore Tex shell.


No, I just sweat. If I dress lighter I'm cold. 

Base layer is thin 100% polyester spandex type under armor type. Mid is a north face polartec, breathes and wicks great, shell is a Mountian Hardware Alakazam, hard soft shell mix. 

If its cold ill throw on a light weight down vest , mountain hardware, and if its a bit warmer ill leave off the fleece. Or in the middle like today I left the vest off and just wore base, fleece, shell. 

Is Patagonia 3 light or heavy?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Sounds like a shitty time! I use a lululemon long sleeve shirt. Not their top of the line, but not cheap either. I believe it's a merino wool based shirt. Love it, except I stink at the end of the day.
> 
> Takes me one run to get warm after lunch, and I never freeze.
> 
> ...


Damn those are spendy. I think I'm going to go down to rei where I'm at and try a more wool based type shirt. Something that even if dipped in the sink would dry out quickly, like the polartec fleeces I have. I pull out those fleeces from the washer and they're almost dry before hitting the dryer.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Airblaster Ninja Suit. Comes in a variety of materials, or two different ones at least. I LOVE mine, and I will never own anything else for a base layer. Seriously, it's awesome.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i can't ride in tight base layers. i ride with a nike dri fit type t shirt and a light or heavy smartwool long sleeve t. the only other piece i use besides my shell is a patagonia r1 fleece - probably the most versatile piece of layer equipment patagonia makes besides maybe a down sweater. but you don't want a down sweater - you need wicking. smartwool.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> Airblaster Ninja Suit. Comes in a variety of materials, or two different ones at least. I LOVE mine, and I will never own anything else for a base layer. Seriously, it's awesome.


Which material did you get? How. Tight is the suit?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i can't ride in tight base layers. i ride with a nike dri fit type t shirt and a light or heavy smartwool long sleeve t. the only other piece i use besides my shell is a patagonia r1 fleece - probably the most versatile piece of layer equipment patagonia makes besides maybe a down sweater. but you don't want a down sweater - you need wicking. smartwool.


Ya that dri fit is the shit. In my gym it's the least of all my other workout shirts to get so wet you can ring sweat out of it. And the least cold I get after a hard workout when I've sweat my ass off. 

I took your suggestion and got the mountain hardware vest for core warmth, its helped tones combined with a fleece. Or ditch the fleece and just base and vest plus shell. Thx for the tip. 

I'm only looking to change base layer at this time. I think my TNF fleeces are great at wicking. 

Would want something long sleeve. Think I know what direction I need to go be it smart wool, merino , dri fit etc..... Anything but spandex. 

Ninja suit looks interesting........ Merino


----------



## xero16 (Dec 30, 2012)

I sweat whenever I wear tight top layers, whether it's boarding or not. The key for me at least is to not wear such a tight shirt! My base layers fit just a hair tighter than a normal T shirt and I couldn't be happier with how they work. Buy the next size up and maybe that will work for you. What sort of temps are you dealing with?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

xero16 said:


> I sweat whenever I wear tight top layers, whether it's boarding or not. The key for me at least is to not wear such a tight shirt! My base layers fit just a hair tighter than a normal T shirt and I couldn't be happier with how they work. Buy the next size up and maybe that will work for you. What sort of temps are you dealing with?


Problem temps are just above 30 and anything below. Never really gets below 20*


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm all about the Cocona fabric now, most breathable stuff I've ever owned. Not sure if other companies are using it (cocona) but Homeschool Airbreather II is what I use for a base layer now and I swear by it. Warm but keeps me totally dry, super odor resistant too. It's not a true compression fit like UA, more like a snug long sleeve shirt. WhiskeyMilitia has it from time to time, but is almost always on Dogfunk, BC, etc.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> Which material did you get? How. Tight is the suit?


I just have the standard non merino one. It's about as tight as a comfortable pair of long john's. Not to tight at all. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think a different base layer will magically solve your problem. The moisture has to go somewhere.

If you sweat a lot, a hard shell wont breathe enough. You hopefully have some venting/pit zips - use them. Open them when you start to sweat, close them when you get cold. I get very hot, when I'm active and very cold quickly, when I'm standing/sitting around. So I constantly adjust the venting.

Bringing a change of clothes would also help. I.e. in spring time, I change socks mid-day.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is what I'm thinking. Ever wash a nice fleece , pull it out of the washer, and notice how dry it is? Yet everything else is wet and ready for dryer? 

I don't know. That's the point , dial it in. Pit zips haven't worked, either with or without pant vents open. Eventually I sweat and have to close the vents. Wear less to not sweat and I'm cold from the weather.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I feel for you. The only thing I can think of is that your shell isn't breathing well enough. I bought a 300 dollar North Face Cryptic jacket with their special material and was wet all the time and cold. I ditched it after half a season.

I now wear a merino wool ninja suit, a burton lumberjack dryride type shirt, a down sweater by Eddie Bauer and then an Burton GORE TEX AK jacket. I am always popcorn dry and warm. I think some people can get away without goretex and some of us cannot. :dunno:


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

In my opinion nothing beats Icebreaker Merino base layers. Never gets wet, keeps you super warm despite being pretty thin. They're kind of pricy though.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

From what you say you're wearing and you ride at Hood right (I see your posts on the Billy Goat thread) you may be overdressed which warms you up too much. I concur with the other folks that hyped up Patagonia Capaline: It is by far the best wicking baselayer I've found. Polypro stuff like REI MTS or underarmor is not even in the same league. It seems like if you're layered right you shouldn't have to wear a fleece jacket (Contrary to popular belief regular 200 whgt fleece doesnt breathe as good people think). Another item to look into is a Marmot Windshirt (super thin, breathable, and a great collar). Real silk base layers are rad as well.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah for 30 deg you have way to much on all I wear is a silk level one and a normal t shirt. If I am really cold I will have a long sleeve tee also but when it hit 20 I still don’t have more then that on. At the most I have a level 1 shirt long sleeve shirt and a short sleeve shirt. I hate the under armor heat gear shirts that fleece that keeps you warm does not wick to the outside of the shirt. This is what you need for a [URL="http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-capilene-baselayer-1-silkweight-baselayer-crew?p=45351-0-889”]base layer on warm days [/URL] it will wick and keep you warm. Also what do you wear on you neck and head, I have a silk neck gator and helmet so I can pull it up when I ride the lift of get cold on a run. I really don’t break out the fleece or insulation unless it is almost 10 deg.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Damn those are spendy. I think I'm going to go down to rei where I'm at and try a more wool based type shirt. Something that even if dipped in the sink would dry out quickly, like the polartec fleeces I have. I pull out those fleeces from the washer and they're almost dry before hitting the dryer.


Tech fibres are great for mid layers but I find merino is the best for base layer, engineering still can't beat Mother Nature.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i use a polypro unionsuit (full body) for under, imo ideal cuz never a snowy lower back, best piece of clothing ive discovered over the years, then just shells over....if its below 10 i'll add a polypro shirt, or thin fleece vest under....thats all i ever need...but im hot blooded, lol


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds to me like you could be wearing a little too much but definitely something in your "system" is not breathing and causing moisture to back up against your skin. I am another huge fan of Patagonia Capilene base layers. I typically only need level 1 and shell pants/jacket. If it dips into the teens or below I might have to zip the liner into the jacket and move to some insulated pants. I never find myself hot or cold.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

rfrich74 said:


> Sounds to me like you could be wearing a little too much but definitely something in your "system" is not breathing and causing moisture to back up against your skin. I am another huge fan of Patagonia Capilene base layers. I typically only need level 1 and shell pants/jacket. If it dips into the teens or below I might have to zip the liner into the jacket and move to some insulated pants. I never find myself hot or cold.


I 2nd the Capilene line from Patagonia. I wear the Cap 1 graphic T (not skin tight but not baggy) w/ Cap 1 bottoms (more skin tight) and a R1 mid layer under a Burton AK gore-tex jacket with only the slightest bit of zonal insulation. I only get cold if it is 15 or below. Then I just put on a bulkier mid layer. The only time I can feel the sweat is when I'm hiking, and then I just open my vents and I am all better after a few minutes.

It is VERY hard to find a setup that will keep you warm on the lift, but cool and not sweaty while hiking/snowboarding hard. I would rather be a bit cold on the lift than be sweaty while riding/hiking, so I tend to overdress. 

I would say try a non-skin tight base layer and maybe a gore-tex shell?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

So my day has been shit, but a side from that I ended up with ice breaker merino wool top and bottom. It was 32 and sunny today. I layered up like a cold day to sweat and see how this wool shit worked. 

Problem solved. Sweated my ass off, shit dries out in minutes. Don't have to wash it for several outings, never got cold, no way you're gonna ring sweat out of it ever....... 

Thanks all..... For your advice. Merino wool for me. 

All my other shit is top o line mt hardware gear so it was def a base layer problem.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> So my day has been shit, but a side from that I ended up with ice breaker merino wool top and bottom. It was 32 and sunny today. I layered up like a cold day to sweat and see how this wool shit worked.
> 
> Problem solved. Sweated my ass off, shit dries out in minutes. Don't have to wash it for several outings, never got cold, no way you're gonna ring sweat out of it ever.......
> 
> ...


Icebreaker is da bomb


----------

